# sauvegarde iPad



## lodrunn (3 Juin 2011)

Bonjour
j'utilise le logiciel "my notebook" sur mon iPad2, pourriez vous me dire si la sauvegarde effectuée sur l'iMac me restaure bien tous les répertoires que j'ai crée dans ce logiciel en cas de plantage de l'iPad.

merci de votre attention
Stéphane


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Juin 2011)

Bien sur.


----------



## lodrunn (4 Juin 2011)

Je te remercie, je suis rassuré.


----------

